# best Master's of Teaching program in Melbourne



## stroks (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello, everybody!
I'm considering to get a Master's of Teaching from a University of Melbourne to become a science/math high school teacher. There are quite many universities in Melbourne that offer these programs - University of Melbourne, Monash, La Trobe, RMIT, Swinburne, Victoria University, and some more. Which university is most reputable for its pedagogic education? Is graduating from some particular university makes it easier to find a job after? (this might be either due to the quality of program, or due to access to some administrative resources)

Looking forward to your replies! Thank you!


----------



## erin515 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi Stroks,

I suggest you look up on comparison websites to know which universities in Australia provide the best education for this particular course you want to pursue. Comparison websites normally have this tool called "rankings" which you can explore to your benefit. I found this helpful website to assist you --> PostgradAustralia and just go to their "Rankings" tab. Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Erin


----------

